# Red dot or 1X?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a red dot on my muzzy right now, but I am looking at the new 1X24 Vortex scope they just came out with for $100. Which do you prefer?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I like a 1x scope personally.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

cross hairs. No battery to ever worry about and when it's bright out you gotta dial up the size of that red dot etc.. I'm lazy, so less to think about with crosshairs.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

My dad just got that scope and it is awesome!

I have a Pentax, but if I didn't I would totally buy the vortex simply because of my love for their product. I like the 1x way more than the red dot.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> cross hairs. No battery to ever worry about and when it's bright out you gotta dial up the size of that red dot etc.. I'm lazy, so less to think about with crosshairs.


+1 
To me the red dot is not as precise as the cross hairs.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You are supposed to keep both eyes open with a red dot scope, doesnt work so good with left handed people (left brain / right brain dominance thing) and gave me crazy headaches. I just use a simmons 1x shotgun scope and it works great.

-DallanC


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I like the 1x as well if your going with a optical site. That said I'm picky, and finding a 1x scope with the right combination of features is next to impossible. 
The new Vortex is good, but the crosshairs are just to thick for my taste. At 200 yds that can come into play. I looked through it with high hopes, and that reticle immediately turned me off to it.
Any 1x20 I have issues with because it makes the animal look smaller, and the light gathering capabilities are minimal at best. Meaning you might miss that first light shot because you can't find the animal in your scope.
There are a few 1x32 options, (TC Hawken Hunter I think is the most popular). Thats a scope I wouldn't buy again because of the thick crosshair, but also because with most of the 1x32 scopes I've looked through have had some serious distortion at the outer edges. 
In my search, I actually found a 1x32 that gave me most of what I was looking for. I knew I was going to have to make a compromise. I shoot a KonusPro 1x32 that gave me the light gathering I wanted, and the reticle is nice and thin. Being laser etched, it hasn't given me any issues holding zero. The compromise I made was some minimal edge distortion. I have what i would estimate to be 98% edge to edge clarity. Though there is still some distortion on the outer edges of my scope. 
There are a lot of people though, who have killt some big animals using a red dot, so i'm not discounting them. I just personally prefer the scope.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have the best sight system for a muzzy. If you want to discuss it feel free to PM me.-------SS


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

justismi28 said:


> I like the 1x as well if your going with a optical site. That said I'm picky, and finding a 1x scope with the right combination of features is next to impossible.
> The new Vortex is good, but the crosshairs are just to thick for my taste. At 200 yds that can come into play. I looked through it with high hopes, and that reticle immediately turned me off to it.
> Any 1x20 I have issues with because it makes the animal look smaller, and the light gathering capabilities are minimal at best. Meaning you might miss that first light shot because you can't find the animal in your scope.
> There are a few 1x32 options, (TC Hawken Hunter I think is the most popular). Thats a scope I wouldn't buy again because of the thick crosshair, but also because with most of the 1x32 scopes I've looked through have had some serious distortion at the outer edges.
> ...


I liked the nikon buckmaster that has since been discontinued. I found one on ebay and picked it up. it is a 1x20 with a thin reticle


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No one using one of these? Come on... people post here all the time wanting to make 300 yard shots with their smokepoles... with this, 500-600 yard shots are possible












-DallanC


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I went to cross hairs on my TC mostly because keeping those stupid red dots sighted in after a couple of shots seemed impossible. Having four of them, they all seemed to wonder with magnum loads. Batteries died on one of them while I was several miles from camp as well. Plus, the 209 barrel isn't tapped to put on open sights. My Hawken does has open sights which I love out to 100 yards.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

I guess I'm the lone red dot fan. I had a T/C Hawken 1x32 scope and I couldn't see well enough out of it, especially at low light, to consistently hit the same point. I ended up switching to an Aimpoint 2 MOA red dot and I love it. Consistent 2 inch groups at 100 yards (can't get much better than that with a 2 MOA dot). Plus the light gathering capabilities are way better than any other 1X scope. I shot a cow elk last year in the dark timber right at dusk with the elk facing me. No way I would have been able to take that shot in that light with the Hawken scope.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe my issue is just the fact that I have not been with my muzzleloader out in the field yet but I have not noticed any issues with light gathering with a 1x scope. The simplicity of a 1x scope is so basic that there really is not too many variables that can throw a hunt. You simply look through the reticle and fire. On a 3-9x40 scope you have to line up your eye to eliminate the eye relief and there is virtually no eye relief on a 1x scope. I am a fan of the 1x especially after trying open sights. While my open sights still got me on the paper the 1x scope definitely refined my groups.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I tried open sights, then red dot and thought it was ok. I then stumbled across a great deal on a vortex ML scope on some new hunting web site so I figured I'd try it out. I personally like the scope, especially for the money. Granted I too have not had it in the field but just practicing, but i feel like I will be more confident with the scope. I have friends that swear by the red dot though. I found I was more consistent with the scope though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My 1x scope has a big objective bell that gathers tons of light. 


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Pulled out my baby and took some pictures. Notice the big light gathering bell. Its way brighter than your eyes at dusk.

Been a great scope.

-DallanC


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

I've have both an now using the Nikon VSD red dot. I've never had any problem with POI changing on this red dot. I did have POI change on my T/C 1X scope. In addition, the cross hairs seemed huge @ 125 yards.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Red Dot fan here. But not the cheap ones. My aimpoint can stay on for years in the safe. Has no parallax when sighting through it. Can shoot with end cap closed and both eyes open. weather proof, sand proof, fool proof. Never moves on POI unless I move it. The cheap ones have up to a 6 MOA dot which is outragious, covers 6 inches of target at 100 yds. Also very quick target acquisition. Last year 2 shots 150 yds on a elk and 100 on a deer that was trying to escape danger. Both ended up in the freezer.
The draw back is the scope cost as much as my rifle.

Spry


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

The one thing that bothers me with the 1X scope is being able to see the barrel through your scope. Coming from hunting with rifle, It's just hard to get use too.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I can barely see the barrel through the scope. Not noticeable after a little while. Are cross hairs a pain on a 1x? yes! is a red dot a pain? yes! If we wanted a better scope, than we'd just rifle hunt. Keep your shots shorter and it won't matter what you're using! More fun that way too!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I have the best sight system for a muzzy. If you want to discuss it feel free to PM me.-------SS


SS, why wouldn't you want to share with all of us? What is your "best sight system for a Muzzy?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> I can barely see the barrel through the scope. Not noticeable after a little while. Are cross hairs a pain on a 1x? yes! is a red dot a pain? yes! If we wanted a better scope, than we'd just rifle hunt. Keep your shots shorter and it won't matter what you're using! More fun that way too!





BPturkeys said:


> SS, why wouldn't you want to share with all of us? What is your "best sight system for a Muzzy?


Because there are people on here who I don't like and wouldn't want to help. How's that for honesty?--------SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have an older model Nikon buckmaster 1x and love it. It brings in plenty of light and the crosshairs are plenty thin enough of a 180-200 yard shot.
I've never liked the feel of the red dot scopes.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have the same scope as ridge! 

I wouldn't let a battery determine the outcome of my hunt! IMO.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

My dad picked up a sweet 1x at sportsmans for 70 bucks. It has crosshairs and a circle you put on the vitals. Very impressed. I didn't look for a brand name but it brought in good light, and I liked the circle. I want one for mine too. .


----------

